# Coleman Stirling Cooler/Freezer (12v)



## Grandmotherbear (May 15, 2002)

I just ordered one for hurricane season. The reviews at cooltools.com and metaefficient.com referenced purchase at Costco which no longer carries it so I ordered from Coleman. I aLSO GOOGLED "STIRLING REFRIGERATOR" (sorry about the caps lock) and got a very good explanation - if I could understand a word of science-speak! Unfortunately I can't. Supposedly much more enrgy efficient than current electric generating methods or cooling methods.
Can any of you techies PLEASE explain the stirling cycle to me? Be very slow, and don't assume I know anything...Thanks!
Oh yes:
www.memagazine.org/backissues/may99/features/stirling/stirling.html


----------



## jnap31 (Sep 16, 2005)

looks like it would have been cheaper here? Neat stuff never heard of it before it will be nice when they have a larger freezer to buy.Wonder how they will compare to sunfrost and sundanzer as far as efficiency?
http://www.stirlingengine.com/ecommerce/product.tcl?usca_p=t&product_id=86


----------



## 12vman (Feb 17, 2004)

http://www.peltier-info.com/photos.html

OOPS.. Wrong technology..


----------



## Grandmotherbear (May 15, 2002)

Wonder why jnaps site didn't come up when I googled "stirling/refrigerator"? The coleman still costs half what a Fridgefreeze costs ( www.fridgefreeze.com)
And I hope to experiment with how much power it needs from my 12v Marine battery and whether my one portable solar panel will recharge adequately


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Yep,this is going to be a great thread when you get your info up!

BooBoo


----------



## jnap31 (Sep 16, 2005)

Grandmotherbear said:


> Wonder why jnaps site didn't come up when I googled "stirling/refrigerator"? The coleman still costs half what a Fridgefreeze costs ( www.fridgefreeze.com)
> And I hope to experiment with how much power it needs from my 12v Marine battery and whether my one portable solar panel will recharge adequately


Guess I found it surfing and reading about the icy balls


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

jnap31 said:


> Guess I found it surfing and reading about the icy balls


Oh,refrigeration with ammonia...... :nerd: 

BooBoo


----------

